# New 6hp Yamaha, Runs on External tank won't start on internal tank?



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

As the title says, I have a NEW Yamaha 6hp short shaft on my micro skiff, and while it was tested at the dealer and runs fine off an axillary tank, it's absolutely will not start on the Internal gas tank. Obviously with an external tank you have the Large priming bulb on the fuel line. The internal tank has a tiny ball inside under the cover however I have literally exhausted myself try to prime and pull it over. The tiny internal bulb doesn't seem to build up and pressure or get "firm" like a normal bulb.

I realize the motor is new and I can (and will) take it back to the dealer if I can't get it running but I'd prefer not to look like a dumbass (to people other than strangers on the Interwebs) if it's something simple. I didn't see a tank selector or anything along those lines. 

Someone please help. If I don't get an answer I will post the solution once the dealer sees it for future issues. Thanks M.S.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Is there an air leak on any of the lines? Or is there a on/off fuel selector?


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

Ha.... ok so I just went into my garage and traced the tiny little fuel lines. From the plug in for an external tank i could look down and see it went into something. Looking up under the motor there’s a tiny little fuel selector/ Petcock valve, allows you to choose external, internal, or off. It looks super obvious in these pictures but it’s actually completely hidden unless your looking. Thank you for the advice! I was going MAD!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Did it start?? Glad it was an easy one!


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

Didn’t pull the cord. It’s only 15 degrees here today but honestly looking at the fuel lines I’m pretty confident it will. Next 50 degree day I’ll pull it out and try


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I am sorry for you... It's 80+ degrees here. I got a sun burn this weekend


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Glad you found the solution! A manual is always helpful also


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

yobata said:


> Glad you found the solution! A manual is always helpful also


Now you’re just being silly


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

freeclimber said:


> I am sorry for you... It's 80+ degrees here. I got a sun burn this weekend


Thats just mean. 29° got my long handles on


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> Thats just mean. 29° got my long handles on


11 here today... Winter has finally arrived. Only 5 more weeks till the Keys though... I can’t wait.

I’m actually casually job searching North Carolina and south right now... sick of this cold.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

State fish rob said:


> Thats just mean. 29° got my long handles on


I can't imagine. We have highs in the high 60s and lows in the low 50s.. All week down here. Not quite flip flops on the boats but pretty dang close.


----------



## Rover (Apr 18, 2018)

freeclimber said:


> I can't imagine. We have highs in the high 60s and lows in the low 50s.. All week down here. Not quite flip flops on the boats but pretty dang close.


You like Jacksonville? That’s one of my Top choices... my company has a plant there... transfer is easier than finding a whole new job normally. Plus I like what I do, just not up here in the North.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Rover said:


> You like Jacksonville? That’s one of my Top choices... my company has a plant there... transfer is easier than finding a whole new job normally. Plus I like what I do, just not up here in the North.


It has been well to me so far! Traffic can get really bad quick if it rains at all. Accidents. 

Fishing is good if you know where to go! Just have to mind all the oysters.


----------

